# Custom-made Kindle 2 Cover



## Damætas (Mar 25, 2009)

None of the Kindle covers available had exactly what I was looking for, so I took my cue from other Kindle 2 owners and decided to make my own. I really like those stunning Oberon covers, but I am sold on the hinge system. I hate Velcro and dislike corners. The Amazon cover is adequate, but it is cheaply made and I really wanted something that securely closes shut. The M-Edge covers are my favorites (I like the idea of a built-in reading light), but even their Prodigy design includes corner holders that would leave behind unseemly marks if cut off. Also, none of the available covers had quite enough padding to satisfy my overprotective streak. For some reason, the M-Edge Prodigy has more padding for the back of the Kindle 2 than for the front. So, in the end, I cannibalized my Amazon cover for the hinge system and created my own unique Kindle 2 cover. You can see the results here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157615781209051/

I'd like to see more Kindlers designing and creating their own unique covers. It's not as hard as you might think. Below are additional links to some of the other custom covers that I have seen creative Kindle 2 users make:

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/03/do-it-yourself-custom-cover/

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43083

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157615217389944/

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2692.0.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Not only are you incredibly talented with making that fabulous cover, you also have wonderful pictures! Thanks for the photo show, Damaetas and welcome to Kindleboards. Glad to have you here!

I know some people are going to want specific details on how you made the cover...be prepared...

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing.........so professional looking!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow! That is awesome. I love it!


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Love that!  I worked on mine last night.  I took apart the Amazon cover in order to get the whole insert (not just hinge) then inserted into an Oberon cover that was supposed to use the velcro.  I had decided I just couldn't hack putting velcro on my Kindle.

Too bad there's not a source for those Amazon hinges that nice and cheap.

Awesome cover!


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

That really looks sharp. 

I've been using my Kindle2 nekkid. I feel like I need some kind of protection for it, but I haven't decided whether to get a case to carry it in or a cover like you've made.

Hopefully I don't ponder until I break it and drop it.

But you've done some great looking work.


----------



## Damætas (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and for all the nice comments!

cincinnatideb says: "I worked on mine last night.  I took apart the Amazon cover in order to get the whole insert (not just hinge) then inserted into an Oberon cover that was supposed to use the velcro.  I had decided I just couldn't hack putting velcro on my Kindle."

I think that's a great idea.  If you are able, post some pictures when you're done.  I'd love to see it!


----------



## frog2 (Feb 8, 2009)

cincinnatideb said:


> Love that! I worked on mine last night. I took apart the Amazon cover in order to get the whole insert (not just hinge) then inserted into an Oberon cover that was supposed to use the velcro. I had decided I just couldn't hack putting velcro on my Kindle.
> 
> Too bad there's not a source for those Amazon hinges that nice and cheap.
> 
> Awesome cover!


Would you share details of how you did this? How secure is it or did you use something to attach it? Pictures would be great!! Thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a beautiful cover you made! I'm very impressed.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

GeorgeGlass said:


> That really looks sharp.
> 
> I've been using my Kindle2 nekkid. I feel like I need some kind of protection for it, but I haven't decided whether to get a case to carry it in or a cover like you've made.
> 
> ...


Keep reading the posts on this forum GeorgeGlass, you will discover that for your peace of mind you NEED a cover AND a case to carry it, plus a skin to keep it clean and add personality! We are waiting to suck you in to the whole accessories possibilities!


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

Stunningly beautiful.  I have a friend who is a bookbinder.  I may just have to commision something like this!

Meanwhile, Cincinnatideb, I am not overwhelmed with my Amazon cover.  Could you post pics and a how-to on your cannibalization-for-parts?


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

crebel said:


> Keep reading the posts on this forum GeorgeGlass, you will discover that for your peace of mind you NEED a cover AND a case to carry it, plus a skin to keep it clean and add personality! We are waiting to suck you in to the whole accessories possibilities!


I can hear my wallet screaming in my pocket.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Damaetas! What a beautiful cover. Please drop by *Intro/Welcome Board * if you haven't yet and make an intro.


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Meanwhile, Cincinnatideb, I am not overwhelmed with my Amazon cover. Could you post pics and a how-to on your cannibalization-for-parts?
[/quote]

I'm in and out all day today. I'll do this tomorrow. Cross your fingers for a sunny day...............it's so dreary here in Cincinnati. My camera needs all the natural light it can get. 

Deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Zeronewbury, you might want to check out the Kindle blog, Harvey featured an Amazon cover conversion that really started everyone to try it.  There is also an entire thread here that discusses that transformation in quite a bit of detail.


----------



## LunarEarthMama (Mar 19, 2009)

That's awesome! And thanks for those extra links. Amazing stuff people are making. I love the fact that there can be very unique and one of a kind Kindle covers.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

wow it's thick! pretty though


----------



## Damætas (Mar 25, 2009)

"wow it's thick!"

Yes, I was going for thick and cushy.  I'm very overprotective of my precious Kindle!  It is approximately double the padding of the Amazon Kindle 2 leather cover.


----------



## Damætas (Mar 25, 2009)

I just made a matching slip cover in which my Kindle 2 fits like a glove:










You can check out the details here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157616090892951/


----------



## birdlady (Mar 31, 2009)

Is this hard to do?  I just love these skins.  Boy, do I want one.  What about covers?  I want one that has a clasp on it. Can you get a cover to match?  These are great!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow. Nice work. Talk about talent.  It abounds here at KB.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

They are both really beautiful!! You do amazing work. I also LOVE your custom screensaver. Thats exactly what I am looking for for my kindle!!


----------

